# RCS and CRS molting question.



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I’d like to know do I have to put Calcium tablets in my tank in order to help with shrimps molting.
Or there is a better way?
I’m using RO with Seachem Equilibrium and baking soda PH-6.7, GH 3-4 . KH 1-2. Temp 74 F


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Um, I think the shrimps would be fine with or without the tablets; but don't take me for granted; I barely gone into the shrimp hobby with some new cherry shrimps lol. Perhaps somebody else will chime in and help you. Good luck.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you don't need them...just saying i've been keeping cherries for sometime now, i've never done anything and i bet they wouldn't like to eat some tablet you throw into the tank they just molt and eat their skin nothing to it...so really just let nature take its course or unless your water is really soft then just harden it? but otherwise its like asking a baby to eat centrum because you want it to be healthy -_-


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Commercial fish/shrimp food has all the calcium a molting shrimp needs. Plus you will find that no shell gets wasted. They are the ultimate recyclers!


----------

